# Odd color fox squirrel



## atp500 (Feb 6, 2007)

I am 61 years old and have been hunting for a lot of years. On the opener of bow season I saw a full grown fox squirrel that was the color of its' under belly form nose to the tip of its' tall. It stuck out on the food plot. Sorry no pics. Has anyone seen one like this? It is the color of a buckskin horse or a tawny, tabby like color.
Ken


----------

